

Apple Just Declared War On These 15 Products - commanderj
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-just-declared-war-on-these-products-2012-6?op=1

======
teilo
The author seems ignorant of the fact that the Macbook Pro is still here, with
optical drives, firewire, ethernet, and now USB3. That's going to be the
obvious choice for a lot of users.

Surprised he didn't put Firewire on the list.

